# CI selling fake cigars?????????



## Mr.Nose (Jan 20, 2013)

I've been buying A LOT from C-bid, as have most of you, and this shook me to my core. Anybody have insight or similar experience as Bryan? I don't believe that CI/C-bid/Cigar.com are selling fakes, but this is a damning video.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

CBid already had their Fuente account pulled for a while due to selling fake Opus X. Only recently did they start to relist some Fuente cigars but no more Opus. Myself and a friend smoked some to test out and I wrote up a review on them (Fake Double Robusto Maduro). If you google for fake Opus X you will see that there were a number of instances where CBid has been discussed regarding selling fake Opus.

This is the first I've heard of other cigars from CI coming up as fakes though.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

I find it hard to believe that CI/CBid is relabeling dog rockets with premium brands. Never had a Los Blancos, but the only ones on CBID right now are listed as Premiere Seleccion. Not Premium seleccion. Probably a house brand they had made for them. I mean do people really expect top tier leaf and all that on $1 cigars?


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

A big thumbs up to Cigar Obsession.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

jp1979 said:


> I find it hard to believe that CI/CBid is relabeling dog rockets with premium brands. Never had a Los Blancos, but the only ones on CBID right now are listed as Premiere Seleccion. Not Premium seleccion. Probably a house brand they had made for them. I mean do people really expect top tier leaf and all that on $1 cigars?


I do expect long filler when it's advertised that way. If it's true, it's just chicken shit whether it's $5 or .50 cents for the cigar....


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

droy1958 said:


> I do expect long filler when it's advertised that way. If it's true, it's just chicken shit whether it's $5 or .50 cents for the cigar....


except that if you look at the listing for that cigar on Los Blancos site, its not listed as long filler


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I think I got some fake Joya del Jefe. They were good.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Matt1951 said:


> A big thumbs up to Cigar Obsession.


Really?? I think the guys a complete fool and is full of himself.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

jp1979 said:


> I find it hard to believe that CI/CBid is relabeling dog rockets with premium brands. Never had a Los Blancos, but the only ones on CBID right now are listed as Premiere Seleccion. Not Premium seleccion. Probably a house brand they had made for them. I mean do people really expect top tier leaf and all that on $1 cigars?


Ive never understood this. Cigars are like alcohol you get what you pay for. Sure theres quality stuff at all different price points but at some point you have to be realistic. They can't use the best quality tobacco, top notch rollers/blenders, and rigorous quality control standards and sell a cigar for $1. Its impossible for that to ever be profitable it just doesn't work.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

It appears that the video has been pulled down and the CigarObsession blog post related to it has been deleted.


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

Bizumpy said:


> It appears that the video has been pulled down and the CigarObsession blog post related to it has been deleted.


Yeah, saw that. Someone's atty. likely got to Bryan.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Kind of surprised. Bryan seems cocky enough that he wouldn't let some threats get to him. Unless he lost faith in his assertions that the sticks actually came from CI.. maybe? Dunno. Kind of annoying that he didn't post some sort of explanation.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

From what I've heard, Jose sold his leftover boxes and labels to CI. CI did a reblend and released. No conspiracy, just another CI reblend/repackage of a cigar that used to be good and now is crap.

Seems a little shady, but a lot of the reblends seem to be.


----------



## Mr.Nose (Jan 20, 2013)

Looks like Mr. Glenn has been put in his place. Whoa. My initial fear was that CI was selling known brands as fakes. What I gathered from subsequent comments is that the cigars in question, were either house blends or exclusive releases for CI from known brands. So the bottom line is, as people have mentioned, if you paid $1.0--0.50 for a stick, you get what you pay for. Moderators, feel free to close this post.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I thought the cigars in question were labeled on the site as short filler anyway.....so yea one would expect to get scraps, some are good, some are horrible.


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

Rock31 said:


> I thought the cigars in question were labeled on the site as short filler anyway.....so yea one would expect to get scraps, some are good, some are horrible.


Hmm, I didn't hear that. I heard more along the lines of what Derek posted (#13). Oh well, I think I'm going to stay away from $1-2 sticks. I'd prefer not to smoke floor scraps!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sigaar said:


> Hmm, I didn't hear that. I heard more along the lines of what Derek posted (#13). Oh well, I think I'm going to stay away from $1-2 sticks. I'd prefer not to smoke floor scraps!


I am sure Derek is correct, I don't know much about these anymore. I would trust him more than myself.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Rock31 said:


> I thought the cigars in question were labeled on the site as short filler anyway


They were not.

Cigar Obsession pulled down the video and his blog post and refuses to talk about it. That's pathetic.

Either he was right and Cigars International is up to its usual shady ways and threatened some sort of legal action against him (which I doubt, especially if he was right), OR he was wrong and the sticks weren't from Cigars International.

Whatever the issue, to delete a video and then refuse to talk about why it was deleted is pure cowardice and I've lost a lot of respect for Bryan Glynn.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Bizumpy said:


> I've lost a lot of respect for Bryan Glynn.


:beerchug: Don't worry, you'll get through it. Try to think of him as entertainment rather than information, and it's much easier. Like he's a clown.:chk


----------



## SaintJinbyCigar (Mar 13, 2015)

Brother, your first mistake was having respect for Bryan Glynn.


----------



## Han Solo Cup (Mar 11, 2015)

I think I got some fake Swisher Sweets on there. The cigars I got were premium instead :drum:


----------



## Glowstick (Nov 28, 2014)

From my experience in talking with CI customer service about cbid is that they are working in conjunction with the manufacturers to sell inventory on cbid. For example I got a really good cigar once in a sampler CAO Mx2. If you never have tried it you must try it. It has never been on cbid. So I put in a ticket request to ask them to put Mx2's on cbid. They told me they have directions from CAO not to put those on cbid. Let's face it there is a ton of competition these days in the cigar world. Cbid is a place to unload inventory for the makers. I am thinking CI has a deal cut with many of these manufacturers that they just get a % of the take on any lot. It is the only logical explanation in my mind to move inventory. They have to have a pretty deep relationship with these makers to have CI legends. You will notice many of the top makers like don pepin, arturo fuente, padron the cigars will sell at around retail on cbid. I asked cbid to put cohiba red dots back on the site and they put them at a buy now price that was only 5 cents less then CI. I am pretty sure I have it pegged but who knows. 

PS I always buy cigars from my local shops to try first and support local tobacconists. Unless I cannot get them at my shops like 5 vegas 'A'


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> From what I've heard, Jose sold his leftover boxes and labels to CI. CI did a reblend and released. No conspiracy, just another CI reblend/repackage of a cigar that used to be good and now is crap.
> 
> Seems a little shady, but a lot of the reblends seem to be.


Brian did another video after that with Jose. In that video Jose said he changed his brand name and had a bunch of old bands and boxes left over that he couldn't use. He said he made a deal with CI to sell them this leftover packaging with the agreement that CI would have a similar cigar made by someone else to use up the old packaging. According to Jose the first shipment was not bad but later shipments were the crap floor sweepings from Brian's first video. Jose contacted CI, CI supposedly pulled the cigars and blamed the supplier.

Although not Fakes like you would normally think of them, the fact of the matter is that what was in those bands was not the same cigar as it was originally released. IMO that was shady and dishonest by both CI and Jose.


----------

